# Looking for a potato recipe



## 88rxna (Sep 8, 2018)

Tomorrow we are smoking a brined turkey and are looking for a potato recipe...the misses does not like potato salad so that's out..
Anything  from something thrown together to toss in the oven or even a killer twice baked recipe..
I was searching for a while and didn't find anything  (yet).
Really appreciate any feedback!


----------



## AllAces (Sep 8, 2018)

Salt potatoes. Boil white fingerling potatoes in salted water (a cup of salt to 4 quarts water). When the potatoes are done, dump the boiling water and potatoes in a strainer. The desolved salt will flash off as a thin white coating on the hot potatoes. The fingerlings will have the correct amount of salt and can be eaten as finger food.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2018)

Try the smoked smashed taters
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-smashed-potatoes.279202/#post-1874995


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2018)

Creamy Ranch New Potatoes
Homemade Scalloped Potatoes
Homemade Twice Fried French Fries


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 8, 2018)

Sure your not drinking chile?

Try adding cream cheese and minced garlic to mashed taters. Sorry on my phone!


----------



## 88rxna (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you all! Those scalloped potatoes look like the winner for the day!
I will let you know how they turn out!

And I thought I was the only one stumbling around the house last night!


----------



## tropics (Sep 9, 2018)

Try some Hassle Back tatters
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...potatoes-prosciutto-wrapped-asparagus.276157/


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> Try some Hassle Back tatters
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...potatoes-prosciutto-wrapped-asparagus.276157/


I must've forgotten to bookmark those last time... Gotta try those.


----------

